# Animal M-stack



## Omarion (Feb 9, 2011)

Guys am considering the animal m-stack with with the amino 10000 is there any side effects for the Animal M-stack i read that it cause hair loss and mood switch and stuff like that. 
i am 5.2 feet and 132 Pounds i wanted to go 140.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 9, 2011)

Omarion said:


> Guys am considering the animal m-stack with with the amino 10000 is there any side effects for the Animal M-stack i read that it cause hair loss and mood switch and stuff like that.
> i am 5.2 feet and 132 Pounds i wanted to go 140.


 
No, you will not lose your hair  or become angry or violent  while taking this supp. 

PS, amino acids are not going to help you gain weight. You will have to learn to eat for that my friend!


----------



## Omarion (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh ok thank you  
i know am trying to eat as much as i can


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 10, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------



## bikeswimlive (Feb 13, 2011)

M stack is a waste of money imo. Just eat and lift heavy and you will be fine.


----------



## bombboogie (Feb 13, 2011)

Take a multi vit


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 13, 2011)

Ive heard good things about the M Stak, and im a fan of using aminos, especially with meals to give the food a boost. Our Phyto Testosterone would definatly give M Stak a run for its money.


----------



## braveand (Feb 14, 2011)

Omarion said:


> ..i am 5.2 feet and 132 Pounds i wanted to go 140.


Follow this path:

INIT
1) Create a mass-oriented diet (not just eat more)
2) Create a mass-oriented trainimg (not just train harder)
3) Add MultiV, Omega3 supps to your diet.
4) Add a PreWO and PostWO oriented shake to your diet

LOOP (Weight <= 165)
5) Train
6) Eat
7) Rest
8) Weight ++


----------



## metalmayhem (Feb 14, 2011)

I heard good things about M Stak as well, and then tried it. meh. Save your money.

Tried the OG phytotest from PP, the cough-syrup like stuff. Didn't really notice anything off that. 

Like someone previously stated, stick to lots of GOOD CLEAN FOOD. Throw in some creatine and aminos. Vary your rep scheme when you feel like you're plateauing.

Try slow negatives, try the 5x5 program, try everything to see what works FOR YOU.


----------



## Omarion (Feb 15, 2011)

Cool i'll go for it then with some amino and a mass-oriented training i guess 
and am trying anyway to keep the calories going into my body


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 15, 2011)

Omarion said:


> Cool i'll go for it then with some amino and a mass-oriented training i guess
> and am _*trying anyway to keep the calories going into my body*_


----------

